# Really bad feeling something is going to happen and it does. Anyone know why?



## SkorpionGuard

I often get the feeling that something really bad is going to happen. It usually does and when it does it happens near me or to people I know. I am a person who will help anyone when they need it. I will give my life for anyone. I am only 15 and I will risk my life for someone else. I also want to be SWAT when I grow up. I have a strong sense for protecting people. I want to know more about myself. I am not treated very nicely even though I am kind to everyone i meet. People seem to fear me everywhere I go. I also have this feeling every now and then. Just the other day I had this feeling, then days later a man next door to where I live got severely injured and had to be taken to the hospital. I was angry that I couldn't save him or warn him. I know it's not my fault, but I want to help. I am confused and I want to know if there are more people like me. I believe that although we are human, My kind has heightened senses in something and are connected in some way.
I am worried and I would like answers.


----------



## Aizar

Belief effects our actions and their outcomes more than you'd expect. That kind of belief is what is behind optimistic people surviving their cancer and depressed people with otherwise decent lives falling through the cracks. It's not enough to say, cause someone else to have an accident, but it might change how well that person recovers from the accident (knowing about another's good will goes a long way in healing) and also with how you feel about yourself and YOU react to it.

Look to your beliefs, change them if you think they need changing, then see how the world responds. Also ponder, if some beliefs may be effecting you in ways you didn't mean them to. Like wanting to be SWAT, and strongly protective--that can give you a "don't mess with me" vibe, which can make you seem intimidating to some people, hence the fear. Not necessarily a bad thing, imo.

I see you're an INFJ--that kind of premonition and intensity of feeling isn't unusual for the type. While I don't believe in ESP, maybe understanding the Ni cognitive function (our strongest) would help you understand why you see things the way you do, and the personality type in general might shed light on how you relate with others? Why don't you come on 'round the INFJ section here and see what you think?

Welcome to the forum, btw. :happy:


----------



## Razare

SkorpionGuard said:


> I believe that although we are human, My kind has heightened senses in something and are connected in some way.
> I am worried and I would like answers.


I wouldn't describe it as heightened senses as this implies it's biological. What this is, is very complicated. I have only a hypothesis on how this happens, and it doesn't fall within established science.

Frankly, you're probably better off not knowing how you find these things out, as you are 15 and the answer might scare you. It's not *you* though, it's just you're able to perceive in a way others aren't... yet your perception is so faint, that you don't know why you know. If your perception was fully aware, you would know why you know these things... yet perceiving fully could reasonably put you into a mental institution. At the very least, you would have to cover-up a part of your experience in life, from others.

So consider it a blessing that you know and you don't know why you know.  Your life can be much more normal this way.


----------



## Pirate

This happens to me all the time (though not just with bad things.) Make sure you arn't making the bad things happen (ie starving to death because you think you're going to die so you don't bother eating) and just roll with it. Its very useful in avoiding potential disasters.


----------



## yesiknowbut

Powerful Ni users do have premonitions, but I think it is due to subliminal unconscious observation and Ni in action rather than anything supernatural. My mother (INTJ) gets this quite a bit. Being Welsh and in her 80's, she thinks she has the second sight; I don't.

Random bad things happen all the time, unless your premonition is specific you have no way of telling whether this is the event that has been making you feel bad. You are not making it happen.

Absolutely though, use your powers for good! We all should. As Ni-Fe you have some amazing powers indeed.


----------



## Razare

People like to attribute this sort of thing with Ni, but Ni is when we engage our brain to find answers. In other words, I foresee certain events for our future as a nation, but that viewpoint was constructed as an aspect of thoughts and patterns strung together. Ni pattern recognition is something our minds actively produce when we engage our mind in that way.

Ni, while predictive, does not foretell the future, it makes a best-guess at the future, and the better our Ni-model is, the more chance of success we have at foreseeing. Ni is not a *feeling*, though. We may have feelings associated with Ni, but our feelings are separate.

When premonition arises out of feeling, it is something else, and not limited to the INFJ type. I knew an ISFP who gave a great many predictions which came true.

Trying to explain this away as Ni is disingenuous, and basically a way of saying, "I don't know what's doing this, let's just try to make something fit... oh! Ni!"

But when you really understand how Ni works, and recognize its use inside your own mind, and then also experience a feeling oriented premonition... you understand they're two separate things entirely.

When we intuit with Ni, we know what we believe.... this is what Ni does best. We may not know why we know something, but what we do know, we know it with certainty. When we have a feeling oriented premonition, we don't know exactly what bad is going to happen if our perception is foggy... as I am guessing it is for the OP, and it has been the case for myself. You get this undefined feeling that's foreign to our minds and our hearts... as if someone else had pressed this emotion onto us... it's a knowing without knowing in a way that utilizes our four cognitive functions, but rather our cognition responds to the knowing, attempting to make sense of something that inherently doesn't make sense, when one frames this in terms of standard cognition.

If one wants to frame this in terms of standard cognition models, they need to go below the conscious mind... below our 4 cognitive functions.


----------



## Thalassa

People say this is Ni, I don't know, I know sometimes I'm not going to make money on a certain day even though I do everything in my power to do so, I know certain appointments are going to fall through, through no fault of my own, I know that certain people are trying to contact me, I feel auras in houses where intense things have happened.

It's not wishful or magical thinking, because it's even confirmed and accepted by others who converse with me, like someone acknowledges we have or had this weird connection, or I'll say firstly that I know this house has an aura, and there was clearly some things which happened there, and I wonder what they were, and the person I'm talking to kind of starts in disbelief, then tells me about the murder that happened there. 

I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have "visions." I don't walk up to people and give them messages from their dead grandmother. I don't call myself a psychic, I'm not trying to make money. But I feel things. I JUST KNOW CERTAIN THINGS.


----------



## Razare

fourtines said:


> I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have "visions." I don't walk up to people and give them messages from their dead grandmother. I don't call myself a psychic, I'm not trying to make money. But I feel things. I JUST KNOW CERTAIN THINGS.


Every human has this capacity. For 25 years I actively made sure I repressed this capacity in me. Then when I decided to open myself to it, it opened. It's as simple as that.

That knowing is exactly what I'm getting at, you probably said it better than I could. Yet when one opens it, or perhaps fate opens it for them, I believe there are varying degrees of perception.

Those with this perception fully open will see spirits. Most of us with a little crack open, just know things.


----------

